# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي ؟

## عبدالله

من هو الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي ؟
هل هو المحقق المعروف الذي حقق بعض الكتب مع شعيب ووقعا في أخطاء في العقيدة ؟ كما قرأت في كتاب الشيخ خالد الشايع .
هل كان من هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية
وهل هو حي ؟

----------


## أحمد بن سالم المصري

الدكتور : عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي .
الوظيفة : مدير جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية .
وهو المحقق المعروف .

----------


## الحمادي

الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالمحسن التركي
كان مديراً لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، ثم وزيراً للشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد
ثم هو الآن رئيس رابطة العالم الإسلامي

وله عدد من الكتب والأبحاث، وأشرف على تحقيق جملة لا بأس بها من الكتب، والتي أصدرتها دار هجر
ولا أظنه يباشر التحقيق بنفسه ولا يسع وقته لمثل هذا، وقد أشار لمثل هذا في مقدمته لتفسير الطبري
والكتب التي يشرف عليها جيدة من حيث ضبط النص، ولا تسلم من شيء من الخطأ

وأما الانحرافات العقدية؛ فلا أدري في أي التحقيقات التي أشرف عليها الشيخ؟
لعلك أخي الحبيب عبدالله تنبه على ذلك بذكر الكتاب وموضع الانحراف نصحاً لإخوانك

----------


## عبدالله

تحقيق شرح عقيدة الطحاوية مع شعيب
وكتاب آخر نسيت الاسم وقد حققه مع شعيب
بارك الله فيكم على الجواب أستاذ الحمادي

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
نعم هو الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالمحسن التركي من طلاب العلامة ابن إبراهيم ، وأحد أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء ، وله  المؤلفات الرصينة ، وأخرج بعض الدرر ، ويباشر التحقيق في بعض كتبه، وقد أستضيف في برنامج ( صفحات من حياتي ) على قناة المجد ، وكانت حلقات ماتعة ، وسُئل هذا السؤال :
المقدم : أخيراً معالي الدكتور ، بقي عندي محطات كثيرة ، لكن أود أختم هذه الحلقة بسؤال ، يعني يتردد في أذهان الكثير من طلبة العلم .
مشاغل الشيخ عبد الله التركي كثيرة جداً ، وكما شاهدنا في التقرير عدد كبير من الكتب ، هل الدكتور يطلع على كل شيء ، أم يكتفي بالإشراف فقط ؟

الدكتور عبد الله التركي : 
هي قسمان :
قسم مثل كتاب التفسير ، طبعاً الإنسان يضع الخطة ، ويعني يبحث مع المعنيين حتى يتم الاتفاق على الخطة ، ثم ينظر في التجربة الأولى ، مثلاً في الملازم الأولى والكتاب الأول ، ويتأكد أن العمل ماشي وفق الخطة ، لكن هم الذين يقومون بالعمل ، مثل كتاب المسند .
لكن الكتب التي تحمل تحقيق خاص بي لا بد أن أقرأها قراءة كاملة ، لا بد أن أتابعها وأذكر أنا أنه مثل مثلاً شرح العقيدة الطحوية ، قرأتها عدة مرات ، وطبعاً نحن قريناها في أثناء الدراسة ، وهذه الكتب أكثرها قريناها في أثناء الدراسة ، شرح مختصر الروضة للطوفي في كتاب أصول الفقه ، هذا تتبعته قراءة وتحقيقاً ومتابعة ، وكذلك الكتب العديدة التي أخرجت ، وخاصة في كتب الحنابلة ، طبعاً الإنسان يستعين بآخرين معه في التحضير ، يستعين أحيانا في التصحيح ، يستعين أحياناً في المراجعة ، يستعين بأشخاص في قضايا علمية معينة ، لكن لا بد أن يقرأها الإنسان قراءة كاملة حرفية ، والمسألة ليست خلال سنة أو سنتين ، أنا بدأت المسألة عام تسعة وثمانين هجرية ، والإنسان بدأ فيها يعني الكثير من هذه الكتب ، كنت أصور مخطوطات ـ وهي أهم ـ منذ زمن بعيد ، طبعاً التحقيق أو هذه الكتب كما قلت قسمان : قسم الإنسان يشرف عليها إشراف ، وقسم آخر يتولاها بنفسه ويتابعها ويستعين بغيره ، لأنه بلا شك هناك تصحيح ، هناك مراجعات لبعض المسائل العلمية ، وهناك تخريج أحاديث ، طبعاً لا بد أن الإنسان يستعين .
ولدينا في بعض الكتب التي خرجت مثل البداية والنهاية وكتب أخرى لدينا مركز الذي هو مركز (دار هجر) ، فيه عدد من الباحثين ، ونحن نكتب حتى في المقدمات بأن هذا الكتاب تم بالتعاون مع الفريق المتخصص أو المركز المتخصص في هذا الأمر ، كذلك بالنسبة لـ(مؤسسة الرسالة) فيها فريق أيضاً متخصص مثل التعاون معه في البحث ، أما الكتب الأخرى غير الموسوعات طبعاً أقرأها وأتولاها بنفسي بداية ونهاية ، لأنها يعني أمورها محدودة ، مثل بعض الكتب الفقهية ، وبعض مناقب الإمام أحمد عدد من المناقب ، طبعاً الرسائل الصغيرة أمرها سهل ، لكن هو المهم هذه الكتب العلمية الكبيرة ، وأنا يعني أحرص على أن يخرج الكتاب ، يهمنا أن هذه الكتب تخرج بشكل متميز لأنها بالفعل في حاجة إلى الخدمة ، وفي حاجة إلى أن تيسر للقارئ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> تحقيق شرح عقيدة الطحاوية مع شعيب


الدكتور عبد الله معروف بسلامة العقيدة، وهذه الأغلاط نبهه عليها الدكتور عبدالرحمن المحمود فأفاد أنه لا يعلم بها، وصححها في الطبعات التي تليها.

----------


## الحمادي

الأحباب الكرام وفقهم الله

الموضوع في أصله سؤالٌ (من هو الشيخ عبدالله ...) فلم هذا الخروج عن الموضوع؟
ثم هو كلامٌ يتعلق بشخصية معروفة، نفع الله بها في أبواب علمية ودعوية
وأما الكلام المذكور فهو كلامٌ مرسل من طرف واحد، ودعوى من غير بيِّنة
وفي القضية طرفٌ مهم وهو المدَّعى عليه= لم يُسمع منه!

ولذا أعتذر للإخوة الكرام عن حذف جميع المشاركات المتعلقة بالشيخ عبدالله مراعاة لما ذكر، لا تعصباً للشيخ

----------


## ابوفيصل1

فضيلة الشيخ قيادي ناجح خطت جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية إبان رئاسته لها خطوات مباركة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا شيخنا الحمادي ، وبارك الله فيك ، ونفع الله بالشيخ عبد الله التركي ، ونسأل الله أن يكتب أجره فيما نفع به الأمة .

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم شيخنا الحمادي على هذا التنبيه. 
ولي موضوع وقع فيه الخروج الى أن نبهتم عليهم عليه ولازال الاخوان يتكلمو فيه وانا قد يأست منه .
والله المستعان

----------


## ممعن النظر

يقول الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن السميط ( وهو من هو في جانب الدعوة) : ذهبت إلى أمريكا اللاتينية فوجدت جهود الشيخ د . عبدالله التركي .

وأقسم بالله العلي العظيم أن من أساء إلى الشيخ عبدالله لم يعمل عشر ما عمله الشيخ خدمة ونصرة لهذا الدين .

واسأل الجامعة الإسلامية تخبرك , واسأل جامعة الإمام , واسأل وزارة الشئون الإسلامية , واسأل رابطة العالم الإسلامي , واسأل واسأل واسأل .. عشرات الجمعيات الإسلامية  في أصقاع العالم , فعندها الخبر اليقين .

اللهم وفق الشيخ عبدالله التركي لما تحبه وترضاه .

----------


## قطرة مسك

وفقه الله وجزاه عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء.
لديّ سؤال إخوتي الأفاضل : أين توجد فروع الرابطة - داخل المملكة - ؟
وفقنا الله ونفعنا ونفع بنا جميعا.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

من هو عبدالرحمن المحمود ممكن ترجمة اخي شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو عبد الأعلى

http://www.islamlight.net/almahmood/...d=517&Itemid=8

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي فخر و اعتزاز لكل الأمة الاسلامية فدكتوراه كان عنوانها :أسبا ب اختلاف الفقهاء طبعت في مجلد لطيف ترأس جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود فترة طويلة من الزمن ترأس بموجب وظيفته الكثير من مجالس الجامعات الاسلامية الادارية ثم عين كما قلتم وزير الشؤون الاسلامية و الدعوة و الارشاد ثم مستشارا للملك فهد رحمه الله قبل أن يعين أمينا عاما لرابطة العالم الاسلامي و هو نائب رئيس المجمع الفقهي التابع لرابطة العالم الاسلامي  و المجمع الفقهي التابع لمنظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي آخر لقائي به كان قبيل تعيينه وزيرا باسبوع حيث نظم ملتقى للعلماء و الدعاة في غرب افريقيا في نواكشوط و قد شكرني على نشر العقيدة الصحيحة في غرب افريقيا  بالمناسبة لذلك أستغرب أن تكون له أخطاء في العقيدة علما بانه لا معصوم بعد الرسل فقد حقق كتاب ابن قدامة مع الدكتور الحلو و طبعته دار هجر على نفقة احد الأمراء كما حقق مع الدكتور الحلو شرح الطوفي لروضة الناظر في الأصول و قد أهدى لي منهما الشيخ محمد بن سعد الدوسري نسخة في هذه الفترة و منذ ذلك الحين لم ألتق بهما أرجو أن أكون وفقت في تقديم الدكتور بصفة جد موجزة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي
من مواليد عام 1359هـ في مركز «خرمة» في محافظة المجمعة، منطقة الرياض، وفيها تلقى التعليم الابتدائي ثم درس المرحلتين: المتوسطة والثانوية بالمعهد العلمي في المجمعة وتخرج فيه عام 1379هـ.


الدراسة الجامعية:
درس المرحلة الجامعية في كلية الشريعة بالرياض، وتخرج فيها عام 1383هـ.


الدراسات العليا:


1) الماجستير: نال درجة الماجستير من المعهد العالي للقضاء بالرياض بتقدير «ممتاز» عام 1389هـ في موضوع «أسباب اختلاف الفقهاء» وهو موضوع يتناول قضية كبرى في حياة المسلمين الماضية، والراهنة، وفي المستقبل، وهي قضية: تنوع الرؤى، واختلاف وجهات النظر في فهم النص، وتقدير المصلحة، في إطار الاتفاق على شروط الاجتهاد المعتبرة.


2) الدكتوراة: حصل على درجة «الدكتوراة» من كلية الشريعة والقانون - في جامعة الأزهر - بمرتبة الشرف الأولى عام 1393هـ في موضوع: «أصول مذهب الإمام أحمد» مع التوصية بطباعة الرسالة وتبادلها بين الجامعات.


إن أبرز مميزات الإمام أحمد رحمه الله - إلى جانب موقفه الشجاع في الثبات على الحق - أنه قد حرر - بعلم وتجرد وصفاء - منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في أصول علمية محددة واضحة وكان لعلماء المذهب تأثرهم الكبير فيما كان عليه رحمه الله، والأمة تحتاج إلى تجديد علاقتها بهذا المنهج في زمان الغزو الفكري، ومحاولات إحياء المناهج الأخرى بخاصة، ولقد اختير هذا الموضوع لذلك.




خدمته في حقل التعليم والإدارة:
عمل مدرساً في المرحلتين المتوسطة والثانوية بالمعاهد العلمية، ثم مديراً لأحدها، ثم موجهاً بها، ثم عضواً في هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بالرياض، وكان ذلك من عام 1382ه إلى 1388هـ.
وفي 21/7/1388هـ أختير عميداً لكلية اللغة العربية بالرياض، وظل عميداً لها لمدة ست سنوات، وقد حرص خلالها على خدمة اللغة العربية، اقتناعاً بأن النهضة الفقهية والفكرية والعلمية المرتقبة في العالم الإسلامي لن تتحقق - بمعناها الأصيل وفي إطارها الحضاري المتميز - إلا عن طريق النهوض الجدي والشامل باللغة العربية أداةً لفهم الكتاب والسنة والتراث، ووسيلة للتفاهم الـخاص والعام، ومرآةً للأفكار والآراء، ولساناً للآداب والعلوم.
وفي 22/12/1394هـ أصبح وكيلاً لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، ثم في 7/2/1396هـ مديراً لها إلى 20/1/1414هـ.
وقد حرص خلال هذه الفترة على أن تنهض جامعة الإمام بواجبها خاصةً في مجال العلوم الشرعية والعربية، وأن تسهم في تقدم العلوم الإسلامية.
وفي 20/1/1414هـ عيّن وزيراً للشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد وتولى الإشراف على مجمّع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف إلى 2/3/1420هـ حيث عيّن مستشاراً في الديوان الملكي بمرتبة وزير.
وفي 8/8/1421هـ عيّن أميناً عاماً لرابطة العالم الإسلامي.


إنتاجه العلمي:
في مجال التأليف المطبوع المنشور:
أصول مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل.
أسباب اختلاف الفقهاء.
منهاج الإسلام في بناء الأسر.
منهاج الملك عبدالعزيز.
مجمل اعتقاد أئمة السلف.
منهج التعامل مع السيرة.
الإمام محمد بن سعود (دولة الدعوة والدعاة).
الأمة الوسط والمنهاج النبوي في الدعوة إلى الله.
مسؤولية الدول الإسلامية عن الدعوة إلى الله.
المملكة العربية السعودية وخدمتها للإسلام والمسلمين في الغرب.
الإسلام وحقوق الإنسان.
تأملات في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب.


وفي مجال التحقيق المطبوع المنشور:
مناقب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل «لابن الجوزي»
حلية الفقهاء «لأحمد بن فارس الرازي».
المقنع والشرح الكبير والإنصاف.
الواضح في أصول الفقه «لابن عقيل»
المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل «لابن بدران».
المغني «لابن قدامة» (بالاشتراك).
شرح مختصر الروضة «للطوفي».
شرح العقيدة الطحاوية «لابن أبي العز» (بالاشتراك).
محنة الإمام أحمد «لعبد الغني المقدسي».
الجوهر المحصل في مناقب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل «لمحمد بن أبي بكر السعدي».
الرحلة الملكية «ليوسف يس».
الإرشاد إلى سبيل الرشاد لابن أبي موسى الهاشمي.
الكافي لابن قدامة.
الإقناع لطالب الانتفاع للحجاوي.
منتهى الإرادات للفتوحي.
البداية والنهاية لابن كثير.
جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن (تفسير الطبري).


وغير ذلك من الكتب والرسائل والمحاضرات والأبحاث التي نشرت في مناسبات عدة وقد أشرف على إصدار الموسوعة الحديثية التي بدأت بتحقيق مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، كما أشرف على عدد من الرسائل الجامعية وناقشها، وفحص عدداً من المؤلفات والأبحاث لغرض الترقية أو النشر، وكتب العديد من مقدمات الكتب والأبحاث.




عضويته في المجالس والهيئات الوطنية والدولية:
أ) في المجال الوطني:
عضو هيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية.
عضو في المجلس الأعلى للإعلام في المملكة العربية السعودية
عضو في مؤسسة الملك فيصل الخيرية في الرياض.
عضو سابق في اللجنة التحضيرية للجنة العليا لسياسة التعليم في المملكة العربية السعودية
عضو في لجنة جائزة الدولة التقديرية للأدب في المملكة العربية السعودية
عضو في مجلس إدارة مكتبة الملك عبدالعزيز العامة في الرياض.
عضو في الجمعية الخيرية لرعاية الأطفال المعوقين في الرياض.
رئيس سابق لمجلس إدارة المركز الخيري للقرآن وعلومه في الرياض.
عضو سابق في المجلس الأعلى للجامعات في المملكة العربية السعودية.
عضو سابق في المجلس الأعلى للجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة.


عضو سابق في المجلس الأعلى لجامعة الملك سعود في الرياض.
وقد اشترك في كثير من اللجان المؤقتة والدائمة لأغراض إسلامية وعلمية.


ب) وفي المجال الدولي:
الأمين العام لرابطة العالم الإسلامي.
رئيس المجلس الإسلامي العالمي في لندن.
رئيس رابطة الجامعات الإسلامية.
رئيس الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي. (سابقاً)
رئيس مجلس أمناء جامعة الملك فيصل في تشاد.
رئيس مجلس الأمناء للمركز الإسلامي في أدنبرة.
رئيس لجنة الخطط والمناهج وهيئة التدريس في الجامعة الإسلامية العالمية في إسلام أباد.
رئيس مجلس أمناء الجامعة الإسلامية في النيجر (سابقاً) وعضو في مجلسها (حالياً).
رئيس المجلس العالمي لامتحانات المدارس العربية والإسلامية.
رئيس صندوق دعم الجامعات الإسلامية.
نائب الرئيس الأعلى للجامعة الإسلامية العالمية في إسلام أباد. (سابقاً)
عضو في المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية في القاهرة.
نائب رئيس المجلس الإسلامي العالمي للدعوة والإغاثة.
عضو في مجلس أمناء مركز اكسفورد للدراسات الإسلامية. (سابقاً)
عضو مؤسس في الهيئة الخيرية الإسلامية العالمية في الكويت.
عضو في مجلس الأمناء للكلية الإسلامية الأمريكية في شيكاغو. (سابقاً)
عضو في مجلس الأمناء لمعهد تاريخ العلوم العربية والإسلامية في فرانكفورت ورئيس سابق له.
عضو مؤسس في مجلس جمعية البحوث الإسلامية في بون.
عضو في مركز دراسات الشرق الأوسط بالجامعة الإسلامية الحكومية في وسونان أمبيل - سورابايا - إندونيسيا.
عضو في مجلس الأمناء لمنظمة الدعوة الإسلامية.
عضو في مجلس الأمناء لمعهد العلوم الإسلامية والعربية في أمريكا.
عضو شرف في رابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية.
إضافةً إلى عضويته في عدد من المجالس واللجان التي لها علاقة بالتعليم الإسلامي أو الدعوة الإسلامية.


إسهاماته الإعلامية:
كانت له أحاديث إذاعية متتابعة في إذاعة المملكة العربية السعودية في مختلف الموضوعات: الفكرية والثقافية والاجتماعية والتوجيهية.
وكان له - في التلفزيون - برنامج منتظم يجيب فيه على أسئلة المشاهدين الفقهية والاجتماعية، كما كان له إسهامات - تلفزيونية - متعددة تمثلت في المقابلات الشخصية والندوات المشتركة.
وله مشاركات صحفية ترجمتها تحقيقات ومقابلات ومقالات صحفية عديدة، في الصحف اليومية، والمجلات الأسبوعية والشهرية.




اتصالاته المتنوعة:
بحكم عمله واهتماماته كانت له جولات واتصالات، اتسع مداها لتشمل أكثر مناطق العالم.
فهناك حوار بينه وبين الطلاب السعوديين المبتعثين إلى الخارج، وبالذات في أمريكا الشمالية وأوروبا.
وهناك مشاركته في المؤتمرات الدورية التي تعقدها الجمعيات والمنظمات والمؤسسات الإسلامية في أوروبا، وأمريكا، وآسيا، وأفريقيا، واستراليا.
وقد كان لهذا الجهد، ولتلك الاتصالات ثمرات طيبة تمثلت في عقد صلات مع صفوة من العالم الإسلامي من علماء ومفكرين ودعاة ومسؤولين في مختلف المواقع، ومع الشباب المسلم المستعد للتعاون في سبيل حياة أفضل لأمة الإسلام، ومع عدد من المؤسسات والشخصيات العالمية المتفهمة لحضارة الإسلام، والمقدرة لمكانة المسلمين.




جهوده في حقل التربية والتعليم:
له خلال أربعين عاماً إسهاماته في مجال التربية والتعليم في المملكة العربية السعودية وفي خارجها في البلاد العربية والإسلامية والعالمية، حيث كان عضواً في مؤتمرات واجتماعات اتحاد الجامعات العربية حينما كان مديراً لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، وشارك في أكثر أعماله التأسيسية والتطويرية، كما كان كذلك بالنسبة لرابطة الجامعات الإسلامية ومؤتمراتها ومجلسها التنفيذي، وشارك في مختلف اللجان والهيئات التعليمية، وأسهم في تأسيس عدد من الجامعات والمدارس الإسلامية والعربية في العالم، وله جهده مع أقسام الدراسات العربية والإسلامية ومراكزها في أوروبا وأمريكا، ومراكز البحث المتخصص في هذا المجال، كما قوَّم العديد من خطط الدراسة ومناهجها - وبخاصة الإسلامية - في مختلف الجامعات الإسلامية، وأشرف على عدد من رسائل الدكتوراة والماجستير، وناقشها، وقوَّم العديد من الأبحاث والدراسات والكتب العلمية، واشترك في تأسيس عدد من الموسوعات العلمية الحضارية وتنظيمها.




إسهامه في خدمة العلوم الإسلامية والعربية:
وفي مجال خدمة العلوم الإسلامية والعربية، أسهم فيما قدّمه من دراسات وأبحاث من خلال المجالس واللجان المختصة، كاللجنة العليا لسياسة التعليم في المملكة، ولجنتها التحضيرية، ومن خلال المؤتمرات والندوات التي عقدت لهذا الغرض.
ومن خلال رئاسته لرابطة الجامعات الإسلامية، ومجلسها التنفيذي، ومؤتمراتها وندواتها المتخصصة، والتي تعقد خصيصاً لتطوير الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية، وتمكينها في مناهج الجامعات الإسلامية.
ومن خلال الجامعات التي أسهم في تأسيسها ودراسة خططها ومناهجها، كالجامعة الإسلامية في النيجر، والجامعة الإسلامية العالمية في إسلام أباد، وغيرهما من الجامعات التي تقوم في الأساس على خدمة الإسلام وعلومه، ومن خلال دعم هذه العلوم، وطباعة الكتب والأبحاث التي تخدمها، وتوزيعها، وبخاصة ما يتعلق بعلوم العقيدة، والحديث والتفسير، والفقه، والأصول، والتاريخ.
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/164

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الدكتور عبد الله التركي ممن له نشاط في الدعوة في كل أرجاء العالم .

----------


## التبريزي

> يقول الشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن السميط ( وهو من هو في جانب الدعوة) : ذهبت إلى أمريكا اللاتينية فوجدت جهود الشيخ د . عبدالله التركي .
> وأقسم بالله العلي العظيم أن من أساء إلى الشيخ عبدالله لم يعمل عشر ما عمله الشيخ خدمة ونصرة لهذا الدين .
> واسأل الجامعة الإسلامية تخبرك , واسأل جامعة الإمام , واسأل وزارة الشئون الإسلامية , واسأل رابطة العالم الإسلامي , واسأل واسأل واسأل .. عشرات الجمعيات الإسلامية  في أصقاع العالم , فعندها الخبر اليقين .
> اللهم وفق الشيخ عبدالله التركي لما تحبه وترضاه .


صدقت بارك الله فيك
ورحم الله الشيخ السميط
ولا يطعن في العلماء العاملين ويثني على الفسقة والظالمين إلا من سفه نفسه ولو زعم أنه سلفيٌ أثري!! ، وما أكثر من سلك مسلك الخوارج والمرجئة في آن واحد رغم تناقض المنهجين ، تجد أحدهم مع العلماء وطلبة العلم والدعاة مفسِّقا وظالما في الحكم ، يتهمه ويسبه بأقذع العبارات ، ومع أعداء الإسلام وطغاته تجده رحيما بهم ، ودودا يثني عليهم ، فإذا جاؤوا بحالقة كان مبدأه: (لا تعينوا الشيطان على أخيكم)  ..

انظر:
التفسير الميسر ، هل حذف المقدمة هو جحود لصاحب فكرة التفسير؟ ولماذا حُذفت بعض كلمات التفسير؟
الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/t131557/

----------


## حسين يحياوي

السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير هناك رافضي خطير يمدح محقق كتاب الدر المنثور وهو عبد الله التركي ويحتج علي بوجوب الغلو في أهل البيت من التقرب لله وعبادته وأستشهد بالآية الملونة وهذا الكتاب من تحقيق الدكتور عبد الله التركي فما رأيكم  ؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهل ما ذكر في الكتاب ما يدل على ما يزعمه؟!
مع كون الحديث مرسلا لا يصح، ولو صح لما كان فيه ما ذكر!

----------

